# BIG PROBLEM



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

One of my frogs which is now in a plastc sweater box. Has a bump on its side and there seems to be a worm looking thing hanging out of the bump.
What should i do? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Take it to a Vet.


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

It is most likely a subcutaneous nematode. I have not seen them in dart frogs until yesterday (I recieved a pair of citronellas with one in the female), but use to see them in imported chameleon species. If the worm is out of the skin take a tiny set of forceps and remove the work it. Then save the worm in a ziplock with moist paper and take the worm, frog, and a fecal to the vet (these worm dont always show up in fecals) Look at the skin of the frog for any more as well. Try your best to take the frog to the vet as soon as possible, if they move up the chest cavity they can puncture a lung. Hope this helps..

Mike C
MACS AQUA LANDSCAPE BY DESIGN


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

How are nemotodes treated?


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

sub. nematodes are only treated by means of surgery. small pin sized incision on the skin and removal with forceps. this artical might help:
http://www.australianbeardies.com/parasites.htm a local anesthetic is also needed. hope i helped a little.

-mike c


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

THis is so wierd. I pulled out the "worm" which was very long. The only thing was it wasnt moving around. I then realized that it was a peice of coco fiber. The only way i can picture getting into the frog is mabey he ate or ran into the backround. I really dont know. On the other hand i treated him with an anti fungal and anti bacterial. I also now using parazap.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

When I first set up my azureus tank I had shoved the coco fiber to block up some holes and noticed the same bump that you had on your frog. Turns out he somehow impaled himself on a piece of fiber about 1" long, I pulled the piece out and he has been fine ever since. I stopped using the fiber for fear of this happening again, maybe we should start spreading the word not to use the fiber anywhere frogs have access too.

rob


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

The peice in my frog was just about an inch a bit larger.


----------

